
Wayfair Product Listings Provoke Conspiracy Theory About Child Trafficking - ycombonator
https://www.complex.com/life/2020/07/wayfair-cabinets-conspiracy-theory-child-trafficking
======
ksaj
This is 2020's version of backward masking, book burning, etc with a new
bogeyman.

The guy said he put in the product sku and got only pictures of little girls
in bikinis... I thought that was seriously unlikely, so I searched the skus of
the 4 that were shown in the article, and mainly I got articles about this
article, and a bunch of links to pages about race cars and some electronic
stuff.

If I got race cars and he got little girls in bikinis, I'm thinking our search
patterns are not the same, and he needs to learn to use incognito mode.

